# Steam Cleaning Grill or Smoker



## tjohnson

Has anyone tried cleaning their smoker or grill with one of those cheapie steam cleaners?

THANKS!

Todd


----------



## tjohnson

Bump.....

Anyone??

Help...Please??

TJ


----------



## bmudd14474

Ive heard of folks getting the smokers as hot as it can get then spray water in it. It turns to steam and cleans it out. I dont see why a steamcleaner wont work.


----------



## beer-b-q

I have a New Braunfels Bandera that I am going to have steam cleaned then sand blasted this winter and restore it to like new condition.  I'll let you know in the spring how it works out...LOL


----------



## dale5351

I have a pressure washer.  It has three nozzles on it.  One is mild -- suitable for washing a car, or perhaps siding.  Next up is moderate -- I've used it to clean scum off of a driveway.  The last one is high.  Held close it would let you carve your initials in concrete.

I've debated using the mild one to do an annual cleaning inside my MES -- but been hesitant to try it. 

I would also like to hear other opinions.


----------



## alblancher

My first question is why would anyone steam clean their smoker?  I may use a pressure washer to knock off the moldy chunks on the grates just because it makes my wife feel better  but as far as my normal procedure a good fire to bring it up to temp and then a wire brush will knock of most of the residue.  I may wipe it down with paper towels but as far as taking out that old grease cure in the cooking chamber that's not for me.  I've worked hard to get that crust of perfection.


----------



## Bearcarver

I guess it would depend on the smoker.

I would be afraid to use water or steam in my MES, because of the electrical components it could get to.

But then I don't allow rain to get to it either.

I would thing all of the non electric smokers could do just about anything they want to clean theirs.

Bear


----------



## beer-b-q

I would never steam clean an electric smoker.  I believe it would cause the connections to have corrosion.

As for why anyone would do it, I am going to do the Bandera because It is getting revamped...


----------



## nwdave

As to water and electrical connections, well, unless they can quarantee that the component (and that means connection points, as well) is impervious to water in ANY form, you are really taking a chance of rendering your equipment converted to charcoal use only.  AND let's not forget, you're talking about using water, heated ?, under pressure.  Not a snowball's chance in that very hot place (not your smoker either).  Oh, and another thought, just because an MES has a water pan (I'm assuming they do), heated to boiling then generating steam doesn't insure the electrical component is safe, BECAUSE you're talking about water pressure.

For me, a GOSM user, the grids get cleaned and run through the dishwasher after each use.  Same for the water pan. I run a putty knife around the side walls, not scrapping clean (gotta save that patina, ya know), but more of removing the big chunks of buildup.  Up here in the Pacific Northwest, we have enough moisture in the air, with predominately lower temps (at least on the wet side of the Cascades) that mold will start growing if you get neglectful.

What it boils down to is the component or connection meeting UL standards approved for WET use?  Hey, it's your equipment and you can do as you please, but I know that there are several electricians, besides myself, shuddering at the combination of pressurized water and electrical components.  It's just not natural.


----------



## tjohnson

Thanks Guys!

I'm a FREAK for Clean, and after awhile. My little MES gets kinda crusty.  I throw the racks in the dishwasher after every smoke.  I like "Seasoned", but "Crusty" crosses the line!

I "Test Smoke" almost every day with my little gadget, and the door really gets nasty.  I think a pressure washer is too much, that's why I thought a little cheapie steam cleaner like the "Shark" may do the trick to loosen up the crust, without having to use a degreaser/cleaner on it.

THANKS!

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver

Hey Todd,

Out there in MN, it won't be long you'll be able to use "Hard" water.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Couldn't find an emoticon that's "shivering".   LOL

Bear


----------



## dale5351

The replies have convinced me *NOT* to attempt the pressure washer on my MES.  I may well use it on my Weber propane grill, but considering the problems I've had with the electrical connections on the MES I'll not use it there.

Thanks.


----------



## pit 4 brains

I wouldn't do it to an electric..

I just did my Gosm gasser and my weber gasser grill with a dewalt gas-driven sprayer. It blew seven years of gunk and drippings out of my gosm and actually made the paint black again. I was covered in every last piece of gunk that came out of it. I then Hit my grill with the grates burner covers and drip pan removed. It really cleaned it up as weel. I did run some simple green through the wand and let that soak in a bit.


----------



## beer-b-q

A Good Rule of Thumb To Remember, Electricity and Water DO NOT Belong in The Same Sentence.


----------



## joelowry

you would need to use one that has good amount of power. i use my girlfriends to clean my grill its great...she hates it


----------



## arnie

TJohnson said:


> Thanks Guys!
> 
> I'm a FREAK for Clean, and after awhile. My little MES gets kinda crusty.  I throw the racks in the dishwasher after every smoke.  I like "Seasoned", but "Crusty" crosses the line!
> 
> I "Test Smoke" almost every day with my little gadget, and the door really gets nasty.  I think a pressure washer is too much, that's why I thought a little cheapie steam cleaner like the "Shark" may do the trick to loosen up the crust, without having to use a degreaser/cleaner on it.
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> Todd


I have one, paid $20 for it. I have used it to clean my Smokette several times. It is small and the steam is concentrated to the small brush at the tip. I think it works great and will be cleaning my AmeriQue with it this spring, if I can wait that long.

I am the same way you are about keeping my smoker clean.  

Some say I’m anal about it


----------



## athabaskar

I like to use vinegar & water to clean the window and door seal of my MES using a scotchbrite pad. The rest of the interior is left alone. The racks, drip pan, and water pan go into the dish washer and get a spray of cooking oil when I reassemble. 

I've cleaned an offset for a refurb before using the same vinegar & water with a pressure washer. A tip - wear safety glasses and clothes you don't care about.


----------



## pintobean

What about one of these? Always used to see commercials for them. It's like a grill brush, steam cleaner combo.


----------



## geronimo

Geronimo says, dont steam clean or use pressure washer. I have a mes 30 for four years & all I do is spray racks & water pan with PAM

& they clean up nicely. You need some residue on inter walls to help condition your unit. After all it is a SMOKER.


----------



## dhregge

I would use extreme caution when steam cleaning one of these small smokers. I used a high temp. sealant on the seams of my MES 30" to keep moisture out of the insulation. If you must clean the smoke residue off the walls of the smoker there are cleaners for that purpose. Fireplace cleaners will easily disolve the residue but then wash that off with soap and water. Unless your smoker is a fully welded box I would avoid pressure washing.


----------



## wonko

I'm only a "Newbie", so admittedly, I have lots to learn. I have an original, non-digital Bradley. After each use, I remove the 4 racks, the deflector thing- a- ma- jig, and the burnt bisquette pan. I then let all of it soak in hot water with dishwashing liquid. After a few hours, I wash, then dry each piece by hand. I've only been at this for a few months, so I don't have any kind of solidified build up in the interior of the unit. The instructions that came with the Bradley, said to "season" the unit with 2 hours worth of smoke, and then to leave the interior alone. I do know that each time I use it, whatever I put in tastes better when it's done. It's like all of the flavoring of the previous smokes combine with whichever flavor I'm using. I do spend alot of time making sure that the exterior stays clean. I've heard horror stories about the gaskets on the Bradley dis-integrating. I clean the gaskets with warm, soapy water after each use, and I use Q-tips to get into all the grooves.On the top of the unit, is the "vent" that needs to move freely. The smoke coming out of that vent, very quickly builds up a very sticky residue, that makes it impossible to adjust the size of the opening. I un-screw it, remove it, then soak and wash that piece also after each use. Perhaps I'm crazy, but my unit looks, and performs as well as it did the first day I got it. I've used it about 25 times, and it still works perfectly. As they say, the key is paying attention to the details, and not overlooking the "Little Things". Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## alexhortdog95

I'm going to try a very low powered shark steam cleaner to get around the edges of the door when spring comes.  Reason why is I'm going to continue modding my smoker and one of the things I want to put in there is a high temperature sealant to keep the smoke in.


----------



## edmartin

I,m with you Arnie. Used my " steam machine ", on the Cookshack 050 and Amer-Que the other day, and mopped up the residue with paper towels. I like to get rid of any nasty build ups. Does a beautiful job while enjoying an ice-cold suds. Been doing it for past 10 years. I don't find it hurts any seasoning whatsoever.


----------



## mountainhawg

I have a pressure washer and cleaned the one we had at the time last time we moved. It took the loose stuff off the grill and soaked me. It did not remove anything else. I believe the best way to do grill cleaning is just get a real good very hot fire going for 3-4 hours and that's it. Open all the vents and burn all the crud out. Any ash or loose pieces can be just picked or swept out. Think of your self cleaning oven, it's done by very high heat. Same principle with the grill. The grill I have now has 3 nice thick porcelain grates and I clean those after each use. They clean up good as new.


----------



## edmartin

I've cleaned my bricks with a pressure washer, but would never use that on my smoker, however, a jet of steam is very, very hot, and I have found it to be a very, very effective cleaner for my smokers.


----------



## dtatro69

The only way I clean any of my smokers is with a hot fire. I have three smokers now, for the time it takes to get those layers in the smokers. I would never dream of washing them out. The more build up in a smoker the better the food taste.


----------



## edmartin

Trust its not layers of tar from pine trees.


----------



## kramman

We have a Meadow Creek 42PR and use a cheap little pressure washer on it and the grates.  Cleans it beautifully.  Anal about keeping it clean.  Hasn't effected the smoke or flavors.  Still smokes some amazing meats/ribs/chicken/poppers!


----------



## edmartin

I sure do approve of "clean" ! Its the cook that makes that special que and takes pride when good comments abound. Its the rubs, brines, and care when smoking the product, that the chef imparts to his or her product.


----------



## ats32

Start a very hot fire and put a water pan in full of water. That will get everything lose and easy enough to scrape off.


----------



## redneck69

while going thru my divorce...my MES 40 sat idle for about 5 months....i filled the water pan up on it and cranked that puppy all the way for a few hours and closed the exhaust vent down to about 1/2 open and let it steam it self...i used some paper towels to dry and clean the inside..worked good for me


----------



## edmartin

Sometimes, life sucks, but bravo, lookin after your smoker !


----------



## bigeyedavid

Why bother i only clean mine about 3 times a year .Just brush the chunks off


----------



## edmartin

Yummy. CHUNKS !


----------



## dagresta

Hello

Yes I have. I would remove parts grills ,bars,and such.Do them on grass lean against tree or something,you will get wet from spray back.


----------



## midwestsmokers

Have not. Anxious to hear from someone who has. Just cleaned mine the other day though. Easy Off oven spray and a pail full of Dawn and hot water. Sparkling clean!


----------



## dagresta

easy off has allot of caustic.......power washer my be better for the steel. clean mine at least once a year. none 23years old


----------



## daricksta

I have a MES 30 and I don't clean the interior. I manually clean the racks after each smoke and I wipe down parts that have sauce and/or food stuck to them. Since the inside of the box is so small I would never feel the need to steam clean it anyway. I don't use mine 1% as often as you do. Besides, being electric, I think it would be a bad idea to steam clean the interior.


----------



## grillseeker

I was given one of those cheap water dispensing gizmos with wire brush attachment for Christmas a couple of years ago and was quite skeptical. HOWEVER, it's the best cleaner I have ever used and refuse to give it up! I heat my grill, then a couple of passes with this tool and voila! Clean as a whistle!!!


----------



## bbq pit vulture

when I clean the grate, anything that will fit in the kitchen oven. run it through the self cleaning cycle.


----------



## sgtbarker

clean a smoker???? that's sacra-religious ain't it?????


----------



## jtrainor56

Lang has a couple of video's on their web site that go through the process of steam cleaning their smokers...


----------



## ribwizzard

I have always pulled the grates and steam cleaned them when possible, or take wet rags and wipe the grates until they show clean ( I dont like to see the black marks on  my food, sear marks are fine, but not dirt marks)

On my new reverse flow build, I installed a full length drip pan, plan is to be able to use one of those quart size pump up garden sprayers and wash the grates down after the smoker heats up, hit them with grill brush , then spray them off again. Also the full length pan will catch All drippings and grease, and it will all be flushed out the drain.


----------

